# Weight Gain RP anyone?



## DiamondVoid (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone into weight gain at all? I was thinking something where I get fed and gain weight over time. There could be some belly cuddling too.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

DiamondVoid said:


> Anyone into weight gain at all? I was thinking something where I get fed and gain weight over time. There could be some belly cuddling too.


ME  we're so gonna have fun together


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ME  we're so gonna have fun together



 yay


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm a huuuuuge fan of weight-gain and fat fur, to be honest 
So when do we start ? ^w^


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm a huuuuuge fan of weight-gain and fat fur, to be honest
> So when do we start ? ^w^



We can start after I get off school. I can message you when I get out


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 6, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> I'm in.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

Weight gain?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 6, 2016)

DiamondVoid said:


>


What's wrong?


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 6, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What's wrong?


Nothing lol that emoji just looks dramatic


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lol, does it matters what you eat?


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 6, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Lol, does it matters what you eat?


Not really it can be vore weight gain also but not hard vore.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Oct 19, 2016)

Can i do an rp with you too? You got my attention when you said belly cuddling.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

ur moms a weight gain


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)

What even is this?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What even is this?



Me dissing ur mom


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 6, 2016)

Ignore all of that up there.

I looove weight gain. 

(Belly kink? What's a belly kink that sounds gross... _Sweats_....)


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 6, 2016)

Peachfurr said:


> Ignore all of that up there.
> 
> I looove weight gain.
> 
> (Belly kink? What's a belly kink that sounds gross... _Sweats_....)


 we can do an rp if you want


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 7, 2016)

Do you have kik?


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 7, 2016)

Peachfurr said:


> Do you have kik?


I don't


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 7, 2016)

Errrrr do you have um discord or skype then?


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 7, 2016)

It's unhealthy and leads to diabetes, y'know


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 7, 2016)

Eye rollllll. Weight gain doesn't lead to that, excessive sugar consumption does. 

Plus it's in a fictional setting we're not really doing it XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 7, 2016)

That would break my exoskeleton so nothankskbye


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 7, 2016)

Peachfurr said:


> Errrrr do you have um discord or skype then?


I have discord :3


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

DiamondVoid said:


> we can do an rp if you want


I like weight gaim too I would like to rp too


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 14, 2016)

atmaner said:


> I like weight gaim too I would like to rp too


Sure! ^w^


----------



## Arbiterofonyx (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd be up for it! I have skype if you're still looking for people to RP with.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 22, 2016)

Arbiterofonyx said:


> I'd be up for it! I have skype if you're still looking for people to RP with.


Sure! We can do it on Skype or on here if you like.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

Arbiterofonyx said:


> I'd be up for it! I have skype if you're still looking for people to RP with.





DiamondVoid said:


> Sure! We can do it on Skype or on here if you like.


Or discord


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 22, 2016)

I have discord XD


----------



## BartBojarski (Nov 22, 2016)

Want to do one again?


----------



## Erigawn (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm trying to learn how to properly RP weight gain ^^' I would love to rp and get educated. Will skype work if you're still interested?


----------



## Chiki (Apr 2, 2017)

Meeee


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 2, 2017)

It's amazing that I still get notifications for this. Reading through what's new has given me type 2 diabetus


----------



## burpgut (Sep 9, 2017)

I'd love to rp, with any of you guys.


----------



## HuskyAstro (Oct 7, 2017)

Message me if you want to do a fat/wg RP! I'd love to make some new friends. :3
Discord: Astro#4465


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 8, 2018)

DiamondVoid said:


> Anyone into weight gain at all? I was thinking something where I get fed and gain weight over time. There could be some belly cuddling too.



Id like to do this. When do ya have time?


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Thread is old as hell. It was still a fun read. Fat furs are the cutest furs. :3


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 8, 2018)

I could do a weight gain RP in the PMs on here (I don't have a discord yet, sorry =/). Any chance you'd be interested in inflation though?


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 8, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I could do a weight gain RP in the PMs on here (I don't have a discord yet, sorry =/). Any chance you'd be interested in inflation though?



Id be down to rp with you


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 8, 2018)

Silent_Alpha said:


> Id be down to rp with you


Would you now? Inflation or weight gain? And where shall we do it? (I'd rather do it here in PMs)


----------



## Silent_Alpha (May 8, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Would you now? Inflation or weight gain? And where shall we do it? (I'd rather do it here in PMs)



Yeah I can do it now and I can do it in pm. And lets do weight gain.


----------



## thanatos-lazarus (Oct 9, 2018)

I dunno if anyone uses Telegram, but that's where I am if anyone would be interested in adding me? @TL_Wolfe on Telegram.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2018)

thanatos-lazarus said:


> I dunno if anyone uses Telegram, but that's where I am if anyone would be interested in adding me? @TL_Wolfe on Telegram.


I use telegram but I'm into vore though.


----------

